# 2017 Tiburon 21’



## ChrisC33 (Dec 28, 2015)

Selling my 2017 tiburon 21’. Suzuki 150 ss 173 hours. Power pole, hydraulic steering, sounds system with lights, Suzuki electronic gauges, sim rad Cruz 9, lots of extras. 832-757-8988 text or call for more pictures. Boat is in bay city tx


----------

